# bman's Layout



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey everybody I thought I would start a layout thread because I am thinking about a few changes and I would like to get some input from the more experienced.

When I designed this layout I had two things in mind, I wanted to do a countryside theme with more landscaping and less buildings, I wanted a pretty big yard, and I wanted two tracks to run more than one train at the same time. 

I guess my mood (lack of a better word) has changed somewhat and now I would like to incorporate more structures, mostly some light industries.

These first two pictures are of my layout as it is today.



















I have looked at the layout and came up with this idea. I have merged both of my yards (I was using one for the CNW-CGW and the other for CN-GTW-DTI) into one. This achieves two things: it would free up some space "above" the yard for structure and increases the overall capacity for freight cars. The negative is that I don't have separate yards for separate road names, but I could just model it like a small switching/interchange yard. (I do understand it's just a bunch of single ended spurs and not shaped like most prototypical yards).

I have also moved the connections from the inner and outer track. This would free up some more space and it also just seems to make more sense to me. I am concerned about the S curve going from inner track to outer track though.

Please share your thoughts










I don't know if this should go in the design forum, I won't feel be if it's moved.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Can you just add to your current layout?

Off the lower right corner of the layout create a wye and have the stub go down into an industrial center. (maybe 2'x10') OR make the peninsula the yard. Make it so that the trains can pull in straight, uncouple, then run around the train on a drill track and feed it into the yard pushing from the back. Down at the tip of the peninsula give yourself a servicing facility for your engines.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't have a whole lot of room for expansion. We want to eventually finish the other side of the basement and I'm pretty sure I will have to sacrifice some of the extra space I am currently using for storage.

For your other suggestion, my brain is not functioning properly today, when you refer to the peninsula, what area are you referring to. Are you referring to the area on right hand side of the picture.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Bman said:


> I don't have a whole lot of room for expansion. We want to eventually finish the other side of the basement and I'm pretty sure I will have to sacrifice some of the extra space I am currently using for storage.
> 
> For your other suggestion, my brain is not functioning properly today, when you refer to the peninsula, what area are you referring to. Are you referring to the area on right hand side of the picture.


No....the part I was talking of adding would be the peninsula. Basically would make your table L-shaped. 

Instead of the mainline just going around the table, you'd put a tri-angular wye in the lower RH corner of your diagram. One leg goes left (mainline), 2nd leg curves right onto peninsula, 3rd leg of the wye running parallel with the 4' side of your current layout board. Trains could enter or exit the peninsula and even turn around via the wye.

Put the yard on the peninsula and change your current yard into several serviceable industries with plenty of room for spur tracks.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok Yes, I understand perfectly now. That is a good idea, I was trying to get away with just a modification of the track for now, but I might consider something like this.
Thanks


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

I really like your setup. It is along the same lines as I'm doing. But like sst said, I'm making it L-shaped so your more in the middle of the action. I would like to do U-shaped, but I don't have enough room.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I have ripped up some of the track and reworked the yard. On my test run it was much easier to move from the inside track to the outside track without any derailments. Also, I now have a much better idea where I want the roads in my layout to go. 

I got tired of looking at the layout without any ballast down on the track so I've been busy the last couple days putting the ballast down and gluing it in place.

Now I just have to finish the yard!!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i like this better, it is definetly change in right direction. 
with that i would still do couple changes to it - sacrifice 1 or 2 shortest tracks in your yard for either industry spur or engine maintenance facility. thoe tracks will not hold much anyway but thats up to you of cource 

but would devinetly add a run around and create proper arrival departure track. will add greatly to operations and usfulness of your yard


----------



## sierrarailway38 (Nov 14, 2010)

Courious how far benith the stair well can you go, If you can move your workbench to another place then you have just gained more operating space for yourself with this idea you can add a wye and more industries and allow you to run alot more trains. If this can be doen I see you have digitrax I would add a UP5 panel about 15.00$ well worth it and get yourself a UT4. now it's time to run some trains.
Hope this helps.
-Mike-


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks great Bman. I like tankists idea too.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok, I made some changes to the yard and then I got on this...I'm gonna make a road kick. I really had no idea what I was doing but I thought what the hell, I just went with it. I still have to finish the road and do some landscaping to finish it all off.


I can see that after looking at this picture I need to adjust my center line a little bit to be, well in the center, nothing a little paint can't take care of!!


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I haven't posted anything in a while, I think my kids are draining the life out of me right now! If the six week old is finally sleeping it seems like the 3 year old is wide awake! You could say my sleep pattern has changed a little 

I did get in a little work though. I built some models recently and I put them on the layout and before I put them down a little more permanently I wanted to get an opinion on the placement of them. So let me know if everything looks half way OK or if you think I should move a couple of them to different places. 
Thanks
B


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

lookin' good


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The changes you made to your yard looks like it worked out well.:thumbsup:
I'm surprised that you only have a single main. I get allot out of doubling it up or at least double it across the front. Or you could drop a spur off the front for industry, or off the right or left corner. 
Just my 2 cent's worth please feel free to disregard.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good.:thumbsup:

What is on your walls, wall paper?

Do you plan on adding backdrops or painting it?


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

big ed said:


> Looking good.:thumbsup:
> 
> What is on your walls, wall paper?
> 
> Do you plan on adding backdrops or painting it?


Sorry Big Ed I never responded to you, how rude

The backdrop right now is just basement cement, (poured walls). Maybe one day I will do some painting as a backdrop but that probably won't be for a while.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, I am in the midst of another little change to the layout. I got a little help with the changes over in the design forum. Now I have started in on it and I'm making a little progress. I think (hope) I'm goning to like how everything flows much better when operating the trains on the layout.

I had my first chance to work with flex track and I must say it wasn't to bad. I just zipped off the ends with a dremel, it was really pretty easy.

Got a few pics of the overall layout and the part I'm working on.

It took me a while to rip up the old track, so I only got a little bit laid down the first night.










Tonight was a little better. I'm trying to take my time and not rush things. I'm pretty impatient, but I don't want to screw things up either.










Just a few pics of the layout


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks pretty darn good to me.

I really like what you did with that lake flowing into a stream and out under the 2nd bridge toward the wall and into infinity, as well as the train running between the hills. Gives a feel of realism to the flow, IMO.

Gave me an idea for my layout as well - with a backdrop lined up to continue the stream into the distance from maybe a waterfall - ooh, ooh LOL.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks good to me Bud! Keep us posted!

Is that brass track I see? Yea I'm old tech too!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bman,

You have more guts that most of the rest of us ... to jump in and rip up sections of your old layout like that, with envisioned improvements in the works. Should be great in the long run, though.

... jJust as long as you don't change that ravine / river / pond that I love so much !!!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

concretepumper said:


> Looks good to me Bud! Keep us posted!
> 
> Is that brass track I see? Yea I'm old tech too!


No, I guess I'm not that old school, it's nickel silver track.




tjcruiser said:


> Bman,
> 
> You have more guts that most of the rest of us ... to jump in and rip up sections of your old layout like that, with envisioned improvements in the works. Should be great in the long run, though.
> 
> ...


TJ I have way too much time invested in that ravine, it's safe......for now


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bman said:


> Sorry Big Ed I never responded to you, how rude
> 
> The backdrop right now is just basement cement, (poured walls). Maybe one day I will do some painting as a backdrop but that probably won't be for a while.



No problem, I just now saw your reply.
In your first pictures I saw the seams and what looked like a wallpaper pattern with seams.
My first thought was man that is ugly wallpaper.:laugh:
I just never saw wallpaper in a basement.
I can see by your newer pictures it is poured concrete. Duh me!

Layout looking better, I like the change.:thumbsup:
But what is going on where your yard used to be?


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

big ed said:


> No problem, I just now saw your reply.
> In your first pictures I saw the seams and what looked like a wallpaper pattern with seams.
> My first thought was man that is ugly wallpaper.:laugh:
> I just never saw wallpaper in a basement.
> ...


I just wanted to redesign it. There's still gonna be a yard there, but it's going to look a lot different


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bman said:


> I just wanted to redesign it. There's still gonna be a yard there, but it's going to look a lot different



OK, Stay tuned then. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Well it was a weekend of working on the model railroad. I got a lot accomplished. I finished replacing all the switches and also fixed up the inside track so now for the first time on this layout I can run 6 axle locos on it. I was very happy with that so I posted a little video, kinda boring but for me it was priceless. I also like the way my SD40-2 took that crossover without any problems. Pretty happy with that as well

I bought one of those bulk pack of Kadee couplers and I started to replace some of the ones on my freight cars. Kind of tedious work, but I have noticed a difference, some of the couplers on my freight cars were not to good.

All said and done the layout is not that much different but I hope I will like the changes in the long run.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Super cool bman - keep the updates coming - i really like your layout! 

I wish I could run longer trains than 25 or so - your layout looks good for 40 or so.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok so I decided to take the plunge and go for it, a total redo. I really liked my layout but I think I can do better and now it's time for a change. 

One thing I did anticipate is my son being a little upset that I was taking apart the layout so I decided to go with an alternate layout while the main one is down. Boy am I glad I did, he was just distraught, being only 3 years old he doesn't understand that I'll have it working again in the future, big tears, it was like I crushed his dreams...I felt like such a shmuck, kinda like the worst parent ever.

But I bought some 1'' foam board put it on the 4'x8' table and painted it a lighter color brown. Hopefully I can put a basic layout together tomorrow and get the trains rolling once again. I have some pics of the temporary layout and the tear down of the main layout.

I have not decided 100% on the design of the new layout so please feel free to comment on it in the design forum

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7172


















Gotta finish running those cords from the new lights, I sill have to mount the middle one and install the one on the far end









Looks like the flash washed out the brown color.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Good luck on the remodel! Man bummer for your Son!  He will understand soon enough.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess it is too late to change your mind.:laugh:

I say go for it, I like the new plan.:thumbsup:
Are you doing away with grades all together?

The kid will get over it.

Give him small jobs to help you with.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

big ed said:


> I guess it is too late to change your mind.:laugh:
> 
> I say go for it, I like the new plan.:thumbsup:
> Are you doing away with grades all together?
> ...


Big Ed, yes my plan right now is to do away with the grades altogether, but I'm learning, and I am going to go very slowly. 

I plan to strip the table down to a flat surface and put down some 1'' foam board over the entire surface, paint it a nice color, brown, green something like that, put down some track and run the trains for at least a couple months before doing anything else. If I decide to make a modification I won't have any landscaping done to get in my way.
All are tips I've picked up along the way here on this forum, any other tips would be more than welcome!!!

My biggest problem is patience, I'm always in too much of a hurry, this time I'm gonna try to slow down


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bman,

I'm hoping we're gonna see another one of the "world's best river ravines" in the Next Generation layout! Please ... please ... please ... please ...

TJ


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

TJ, I actually thought of you when I was pulling up the track, I new you liked that river!! Thanks for the props. If only my track laying (incline transitions) turned out like that ravine, I would have probably keep the layout!!


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

All right!! I have my Temporary layout up and running, my son and I had some fun yesterday and today.
I didn't want to use any of my switches on this layout so I opted for just two basic ovals, good enough!










Now you see it...










Now you don't hwell:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahhhh!!!!

... sniff ... sniff ... sniff ...

R.I.P., old layout ... R.I.P.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Ahhhh!!!!
> 
> ... sniff ... sniff ... sniff ...
> 
> R.I.P., old layout ... R.I.P.


I saved all of my molded plaster rock, just in case I had a chance to use some of it again. Those took a lot of time to make.

...I have a section saved for you tj, if you're ever in need of some rock faces, you know how to get a hold of me!!


----------



## dkirksey (Apr 16, 2010)

looks goood, I like the second layout.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Well....Your tearup still looks better than mine does right now. Currently my layout is sitting in 8-10 pcs leaning against my Bronco in the garage of my old house.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bman said:


> ...I have a section saved for you tj, if you're ever in need of some rock faces, you know how to get a hold of me!!


Very thoughtful! :thumbsup:

No envisioned need on my end, though ... I hope you yourself can put 'em back to great use!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I've been doing a little work, but not much updating. I now have the roadbed laid down and I am working on installing my tortoise switch machines. I have 26 switches on my layout and I have installed 6 of them so far. Just last night I installed my DS64 and I now can operate both of my crossovers :thumbsup: I need to wire in the switches for the arrival/departure track and that should make my railroading experience much nicer as I have to walk the farthest to get to those turnouts. 

It's hard to take a picture so I made a shot video, it's not the greatest though, I need to make it a little higher so I can see more of the layout. Oh well maybe next time!

B


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You're hauling some freight there, huh?!? Nice to see the progress. Good luck with all of the switch machines.

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks terrific.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I like your twin CN locos. :thumbsup: I have a single on my layout. We sure see a bunch of them up here in Flint. Every single day!!
Bob


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks great love it ! Likeing the yard !


----------

